# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  می خوام به غیر انستال شیلد یه نرم افزار دیگه استفاده کنم!!!!

## snow2life

سلام دوستان
همانطور که می دونین با اینستال شیلدبرای همه چی می تونیم ستاپ درست کنیم. حتی حجم فایل هامون به 50 گیگابایت هم برسه میشه براش ستاپ درست کرد.
من قبل از اینکه با این نرم افزار کار کنم با نرم افزاری wise installer کار می کردم. بعد یه مدت این نرم افزار پاسخگوی نیازهای من نبود چون بیشتر از 2gb رو نمی تونست ستاپ کنه. ازتون می خوام یه نرم افزار به غیر instalSheeild معرفی کنید تا بتونم برای حجم های بیشتر از 10 گیگابایت ستاپ درست کنم. و تمام امکانات از قبیل قرار دادن موزیک، بیلبورد، تصویر و .... رو رو داشته باشه.
منتظر پاسخ شما دوستان هستم

----------

